# Anna Maria Island Early August



## BradJones (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey all, I'm taking a trip down to Anna Maria Island in a few weeks and will be fishing from the shore while I'm there. I'll be out of my element with this being my second time surf fishing, and I'm afraid fishing spinnerbaits and finesse worms for bass might not be a transferable skill. 

My game-plan is to heave chunks of bait from waist deep water in front of the condo and then relax on the beach until something hungry swims up and finds it. I'd like to hook up to some bull or blacktips, but anything would beat the one flounder I caught last year. Snook? I wouldn't be upset.

Now to the point of my post: What now?

10-12 ft rod? Check. That's all I've got currently though.

Looking to buy a reel, preferably under $100. No problem using baitcasters, but think I'd just like to stay with a heavy duty spinning reel. 
I have a Penn 310GTi I use to haul catfish out of the Ohio River. You guys think it could serve a purpose on this trip? 
Trying to come up with a checklist of what I'll need.

50lb powerpro braid a good idea?
Any benefit to using a float?
100# wire leader?
Good bait shop nearby? Will be flying into PIE, then driving down 275 on Friday afternoon.
Any suggestions for what type of rig to use?
This seems to be a very good forum, any other websites you guys could point me to?
Also, best way to get my rod down there? I've got an 11ft two piece rod. Should I send it UPS?

I'd prefer to get as much as I can ready to fish before I get down there, but I need some help from you guys so I can really enjoy my trip down. Any suggestions, tips, or well wishes would be appreciated.


----------



## ReelDeal (May 28, 2011)

Hello Brad! I'm looking forward to your trip as I'm getting married there next year and ill be taking my gear with me as well. I was down there in may on Holmes Beach. I didn't see a single rod on the beach but I was told there's more fishing up in Anna Maria. I would up your budget to $120 and get yourself a Battle 8000. Very capable reel. You will be in driving distance of the Skyway Bridge and there's a lot of reports of action there. I would throw the 310 out and get a ray then cut him up in chunks and send that out on your bigger setup. I have had a lot of success with sailcats. I cut the tail off and the barbs and send them out. They bleed forever! I use 12/0 mustad circle with 2' 480# cable and 5' 500# mono. This works for me but others will say that's to heavy. It work! 

When I was down this past may I made a big mistake. We caught our largest and I got to excited and lost focus. I got to comfortable and to close and the sandbar turned and got my thumb. Moral of the story is you will be stoked to catch a large fish but stay focus and wait till the shark is back in the water to celabrate. Good luck to you! Have fun and be safe!


----------

